# Adaptadores de corriente igual a baterias



## pesetapequena (Mar 24, 2014)

Hola a todos, quisiera que alguien me ayudara con mi problema, me explico
Tengo una pastor electrico que lleva conectado una bateria de 9v 55Ah, 
Bien logicamente la bateria se acaba, o se recarga (y tambien tiene una duración) o se compra una nueva, pues las hay de los dos tipos, las que no se recargan y las que se recarga, pero no es el tema en cuestión, 
Yo lo que quiero es poder conectar a la corriente mi pastor electrico que funciona con bateria de 9v 55Ah, tengo un adaptador de corriente de 230V 50Hz 35mA, y que me saca AC9V 300mA, 
La pregunta es muy sencilla, que pasa si conecto este adaptador de 9V a mi pastor electrico?
Y como hago la conexión
Si alguien tiene alguna respuesta pues encantado.
Saludos a todos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 24, 2014)

pesetapequena dijo:


> . . . . Yo lo que quiero es poder conectar a la corriente mi pastor electrico que funciona con bateria de 9v 55Ah, tengo un adaptador de corriente de 230V 50Hz 35mA, y que me saca AC9V 300mA,
> La pregunta es muy sencilla, que pasa si conecto este adaptador de 9V a mi pastor electrico?




¿ Quieres alimentar directo *sin* la batería ?


----------



## pesetapequena (Mar 24, 2014)

Si claro, lo que quiero es quitar la bateria


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 24, 2014)

*NO* creo que te funcione (O lo hará mal) sin la batería, ya que el cargador no te entregará los picos de corriente que requiere tu electrificador.

Pero con probar no se pierde nada, identifica el (+) y el (-) de tu cargador y lo mandas a las conexiones del electrificador que iban a la batería.


----------



## pesetapequena (Mar 24, 2014)

Gracias Fogonazo, 
Yo tambien creo que no va a funcionar, por eso queria contrastar algunas respuestas, claro esta que de momento solo he recibido la tuya, aún así probaré haber que tal me va, ya te comentaré algo al respecto.
Reitero mis gracias y saludos


----------



## chclau (Mar 24, 2014)

La unica manera que yo le veo de salvar el proyecto es meter un señor capacitor de unos 2200 - 4700 uF, 16V a la salida de tu fuente, mediante una resistencia en serie (ver abajo). Lo que si, es que tal capacitor va a tardar bastante en cargarse con el trafo que tenes disponible, pero igual no creo que sea un problema para esta aplicacion. 

Para que el trafo no se recaliente, pondria en serie una resistencia de 20 a 30 Ohm, 5W. La pregunta es si te animas a hacer todas esas pruebas o te conviene mas comprar un modelo nuevo que se conecta a la red.

Saludos


----------



## pesetapequena (Mar 25, 2014)

chclau dijo:


> La unica manera que yo le veo de salvar el proyecto es meter un señor capacitor de unos 2200 - 4700 uF, 16V a la salida de tu fuente, mediante una resistencia en serie (ver abajo). Lo que si, es que tal capacitor va a tardar bastante en cargarse con el trafo que tenes disponible, pero igual no creo que sea un problema para esta aplicacion.
> 
> Para que el trafo no se recaliente, pondria en serie una resistencia de 20 a 30 Ohm, 5W. La pregunta es si te animas a hacer todas esas pruebas o te conviene mas comprar un modelo nuevo que se conecta a la red.
> 
> Saludos


Gracias QUOTE me parece algo complicado ,  creo que seguire esperando haber si alguien me ofrece alguna soluccion mejor. Muchas gracias por tu respuesta.  Saludos


----------

